# CNBC+ HD off the air



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

I noticed that CNBC+ HD has been off the air all morning. The down mapped channel 208 and channel 9439. You would think they would have a slate on that channel stating that they are having problems. I bet they are getting a few calls on it. Dish says they know about it. Now would be a good time to add Fox Business channel HD or Bloomberg HD. You would at least have a backup for stock info.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It's a problem on E*'s end since I've been watching it for over an hour on D* with no problems.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

CNBC-HD is back up now.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Does CNBC actually show anything in HD? About the only thing I ever see in HD on there is an occasional NBC program.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Everything is in HD while the market is open. They call it HD+ because of all the extra charts and graphs that HD viewers get (even during commercials). I no longer watch CNBC-SD because the HD feed has so much more information. I never watch the channel after the market is closed because they have too much Jim Cramer type programs.

I still wish that DISH would add Fox Business News so we could get a different "slant" on business news. CNBC is very "business friendly" and really does a piss-poor job of asking the hard ball question of their guests. Another view would be nice.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I ran status check and check switch this morning before I called DISH. They did have a "service interruption" message on the automated answering system.


----------

